# net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 failed.

## wodzik

jak w temacie. chcialem sobie zainstalowac tego plugina, ale chcial odemnie firefixa. jako ze mam juz firefoxa bin dodalem firefoxa do package.provided, ale niestety przy probie instalacji wywala:

```
configure: Determining mozilla/firefox packages to build against

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: mozilla-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: firefox-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: seamonkey-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: xulrunner-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: iceape-plugin not found

configure: error: Unable to find mozilla or firefox development files

```

nie wiem czy jest to spowodowane brakiem firefoxa czy czyms innym. moze ktos zna jakis inny plugin pozwalajacy wygodnie ogladac np. wiadomosci w itvp?

----------

## cast0r

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> [...]moze ktos zna jakis inny plugin pozwalajacy wygodnie ogladac np. wiadomosci w itvp?

 

wtyczka MediaPlayerConnectivity + xine, lub xine-plugin, lecz nie ma go w portage  :Sad: 

----------

## wodzik

to raczej odpada, bo xine nie uzywam, i nie widzi mi sie jego instalacja dla jednej wtyczki

----------

## cast0r

jak ci sie xine nie widzi to masz problem, bo to jedyny odtwarzacz ktory odtworzy te strumienie w dobrej jakosci. mplayer tez to potrafi lecz kwadraci i nawet cache 16MB nie pomaga.

----------

## unK

Do zainstalowania mplayerplug-in potrzebny jest firefox ze źródeł.

----------

## wodzik

dzieki. dokladnie o to info mi chodzilo. skompiluje firefoxa i jak wsio pojdzie dobrze za jakies pare godzinek dam solved.

----------

## Paczesiowa

alternatywnie moze byc xulrunner albo sdk od gecko (plus firefox w package.provided)

cast0r ale ten cache dla mplayerplug-ina ustawiasz w opcjach mplayera? bo mplayerplug-in je i tak olewa

----------

## cast0r

```
cat .mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf 

ao=alsa

cachesize=16256

cache-percent=50

[...]
```

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> alternatywnie moze byc xulrunner albo sdk od gecko (plus firefox w package.provided)

 

Zainstalowałem mplayerplug-in z xulrunner do binarnej wersji firefoksa ale działa on bardzo "dziwnie". Nie wiem czy jest to wina pluginu czy czegoś innego ale raz odtwarza strumień, raz nie. Potrafi zaraz po próbie odtworzenia walnąć "stoped". Innym razem długo buforuje (30 sekund) a i tak nie odtwarza. Może to kwestia przepustowości łącza?

```
root@prime~]# cat /home/radek/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf

vo=x11

ao=alsa

cachesize=518

cache-percent=25

dload-dir=/home/radek

showtime=1

enable-wmp=1

enable-qt=1

enable-rm=1

enable-gmp=1

enable-dvx=0

enable-mpeg=1

enable-mp3=1

enable-ogg=1

enable-midi=1

enable-pls=1

enable-smil=1

enable-helix=1

nomediacache=1

nopauseonhide=0

rtsp-use-tcp=1

rtsp-use-http=1

```

----------

